
How the US killing of a top Iranian general rekindled Kim Jong Un's worst fears - TakakiTohno
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/01/07/asia-pacific/north-korea-iran-kim-jong-un-killing-drones-donald-trump/#.XhV7-EczZPY
======
doe88
More generally, with treated and agreements almost never ratified by senate,
it would actually be foolish to trust any act accomplished by executive power
to successfully be carried from an administration to the next.

------
est31
South Korea capital Seoul with its 10 million inhabitants is very close to the
North Korea border and within reach of their artillery. They can retaliate the
death of their leader by killing millions.

~~~
ChuckNorris89
Indeed, pretty unfortunate location of their capital. I remember hearing that
when buying real estate in Seoul, the flats facing north Korea were cheaper
because of this. Not sure how true this is.

------
__warlord__
And all because a dude want's to get re-elected.

~~~
FDSGSG
Because a dude wants to get re-elected, or because many Americans absolutely
love war? This strategy couldn't work if the former wasn't true.

~~~
muzika
American PEOPLE don’t like war.

~~~
StavrosK
Where are the massive protests?

~~~
ehnto
Americans may still not war but I think they have lost the ability to voice
it, through protest or votes. Just like here in Australia. We're complacent,
because things have actually been pretty good for a while. Now that things are
looking a bit dicey, we find our voice is out of practice and no one knows
what to do, or they are too comfortable to want to risk losing what they have.

I always figured complacency would be what undoes a democracy, as leaders and
the media got better at keeping everyone entertained while they sell off the
economy and wage foreign wars without our tax money but not our consent.

